# 06 altima SE-R



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

My altima seems to rev a lil high on the first start of the day or after sitting 10 or more hours ?? any ideas


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

well i know that it is because the engine is cold (most do the same thing) but i believe it has something to do with the viscosity of the oil at different operating temps. but that is just my guess... im not a mechanic by any means if anyone knows a better answer please help me out. but it isnt anything to worry about none the less


----------

